# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  مشکل run time

## mortezajafari76

سلام نمیدونم این تاپیکو جای مناسب زدم یا نه اگه نیست با عرض شرمندگی لطفا انتقالش بدید به جای مناسب.
آقا من یک نرم افزار ساختم حالا وقتی روی بعضی سیستم ها نصبش میکنم مشکل run time میده و کلا نرم افزار باز نمیشه متدوال ترینشم run time error 13 و run time error 2147 هستش.
کسی راه حل این مشکلو میدونه چیه؟

----------


## m.4.r.m

عکس از خطا رو برامون بزار اینجا تا بررسی کنیم

----------


## mortezajafari76

outfileviewer-run-time-error-13-type-mismatch.gif

این ارور هست . ولی بعضی وقتا ارور ران تایم میده از نوع شماره دیگری!

----------


## butterfly8528

احتمال داره که یکی از کامپوننت های پروژه در سیستم مشتری رجیستر نشده باشه.

----------


## علیرضا5

در کل دلیل اجرا نشدن یک برنامه در سیستم دیگه در شرایطی که در سیستم خودتون درست اجرا بشه و درست ستاپ ساخته باشید یکی از این 3 تا چیز می تونه باشه

1 - از رجیستر بودن کامپوننت هاتون مطمئن بشید یادتون باشه با یک خط کد نویسی ساده میشه توسط خود برنامه یک کامپوننت رو رجیستر کرد 

2 - دومی نشونش اینه که برنامتون در xp اجرا میشه ولی در ویندوز 8 خطا داد که فکر کنم سون هم خطا بده که دلبلش ادمین نبودن شماست که ساده ترین راهش اینه که روی برنامه کلیک راست کنید و فقط یکبار با run as administrator اجراش کنید که احتمال زیاد درست میشه ولی اگه نشد پست بذارید تا بیشتر توضیح بدم

3 - سومی نشونش اینه که از حالتهای ویزارد کامپوننت ها استفاده کرده باشید
توضیح بیشتر اینکه مثلا برای اتصال ado  به پایگاه داده  access  میشه بدون کد نویسی هم اینکار رو انجام داد ولی در سیستمی که روش وی بی نصب نباشه خطا میده و راهش اینه که بی خیال ویزارد بشید و با کد نویسی متصل بشید

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

دلایل رو دوستان گفتن، ضمنا چک کنید ببینید روی اون سیستمهایی که خطا نمیده فایلهای خاصی خصوصا دیتابیس در مسیری مشابه کامپیوتر اصلی وجود داره که روی سیستم های خطا دار وجود نداره یا نه

ضمنا چیزی به اسم خطای Runtime نداریم، Runtime error یعنی در زمان اجرای برنامه خطایی رخ داده با یک کد خطای خاص، اصل خطا تو خط دوم نوشته شده یعنی همون type mismatch یعنی نوع داده ها مشکل داره که البته خیلی هم شاید ربط نداشته باشه و دلایل فوق رو باید بررسی کنید.

----------


## Rasul000

سلام.  منم دقیقا همین ارور برام میاد با گزینه run as administer هم نشد میش با زبان ساده تری راهنماییم کنید

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

اصلا اگر امکان داره شما کل پروژه را یک جورایی اپلود کنید اینجا ، تا درستتر ببینم مشکل چیه

اینجوری بهتره

----------

